# ATF Reverses Its Stance On Shouldering Stabilizing Braces



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Trump continues to prove that he is a friend of gun owners and the 2nd amendment.



> The new clarification of opinion letter states, "an NFA firearm has not necessarily been made when the device is not reconfigured for use as a shoulder stock - even if the attached firearm happens to be fired from the shoulder. To the extent that the January 2015 Open Letter implied or has been construed to hold that incidental, sporadic, or situational "use" of an arm-brace (in its original approved configuration) equipped firearm from a firing position at or near the shoulder was sufficient to constitute "redesign," such interpretations are incorrect and not consistent with ATF's interpretation of the statute or the manner in which it has historically been enforced."


Breaking News: ATF Reverses Its Stance On Shouldering Stabilizing Braces - The Firearm BlogThe Firearm Blog

http://2ht1mik98ka4dogie28vqc4y.wpengine.netdna-cdn.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/04/Barnes_ATF_letter.pdf

https://blog.princelaw.com/2017/04/25/brace-for-impact-atf-clarifies-its-illogical-position-on-users-shouldering-brace-equipped-pistols/


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

I still ain't gonna do it.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

The ATF needs to go, corrupt and dishonest comes to mind.

They use entrapment as a common tool, seen it happen.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Still seems somewhat ambiguous and open to interpretation. So you can shoulder the SB Tactical device ( Sig Brace ) and now, they are saying the blade, so long as you don't permanently affix it to the buffer tube or make any changes to the device as it comes out of the box? The whole thing is stupid from the get-go and @SOCOM42 is right, the ATF is one of many government departments that needs to go.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

1992 when I got into a fight with a coupe gang bangers. It got nasty with a DA that was a real liberal with an agenda . Long story short they raided my house. Every weapon I own is legal. They took parts and added them to a weapon and then tried to say I had a non compliant weapon. Brady bill stuff. The only thing that saved my ass was they did it wrong. Judge agreed. Took a while but I did get weapon back and all the parts. Funny thing when I went to pick it up it was back together on this time it was right . I made them take it a part before I signed for it and took it. 
You never know what little twist in a regulation or law a DA will use to support an agenda. Give your self a lot of room.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Be sure to read that third link.
That clears up a few of the remaining possible issues.

Basically, you can't go about building a pistol with the intention to shoulder fire the gun.
You can't purchase a "brace" and make any modifications to it that would facilitate its use as a shoulder stock.

So, if you build a pistol, and attach a brace, and it *happens* to be fired from the shoulder from time to time, you have not violated the law as clarified by the ATF.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Kauboy said:


> Be sure to read that third link.
> That clears up a few of the remaining possible issues.
> 
> Basically, you can't go about building a pistol with the intention to shoulder fire the gun.
> ...


That is what I got from it as well. It is a small, but logical step in getting rid of past misdoings by the BATF. I am not saying to suddenly trust them, but since Trump got into office, they have been more gun owner friendly even making a statement that taking suppressors off the NFA list made sense.


----------



## Maol9 (Mar 20, 2015)

SOCOM42 said:


> The ATF needs to go, corrupt and dishonest comes to mind.
> 
> They use entrapment as a common tool, seen it happen.


Ruby Ridge anyone?


----------

